# CM9 SD Card Not Mounting



## sanerunr (Jan 20, 2012)

Installed CM9, but I cannot mount the SD Card. I tried mounting it using CWM, but it didn't work.
I'm not able to access any files in /SDCARD from my touchpad using CM9.

Any suggestions?


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw someone else have the same issue. Check your kernel version, make sure the updated kernel took. From what I understood there wasn't enough room in the boot partition which caused the updated kernel to not flash properly. Not exactly sure how he went about fixing it but once he got the proper kernel the sd was able to mount.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mecandes (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm experiencing something similar in CM9 alpha 0.5: I mount the SD card with CWM, and for a few moments after bootup it works (e.g. I can load a game that is saved to the SD card) -- but after a minute, the SD Card seems to automatically become unmounted again... (e.g. it goes back to the homescreen, and then the game I just loaded now says "App is not installed." when you try to run it again)

Under Settings/About Tablet, it is saying "Kernel version: 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin" -- now that you mention it, shouldn't that be reading 3.x for ICS?

If so, how do I fix it? (CM9 was the first build of Android I ever installed, btw, so seems odd I would have been given an old kernel?)


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

Mecandes said:


> I'm experiencing something similar in CM9 alpha 0.5: I mount the SD card with CWM, and for a few moments after bootup it works (e.g. I can load a game that is saved to the SD card) -- but after a minute, the SD Card seems to automatically become unmounted again... (e.g. it goes back to the homescreen, and then the game I just loaded now says "App is not installed." when you try to run it again)
> 
> Under Settings/About Tablet, it is saying "Kernel version: 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin" -- now that you mention it, shouldn't that be reading 3.x for ICS?
> 
> If so, how do I fix it? (CM9 was the first build of Android I ever installed, btw, so seems odd I would have been given an old kernel?)


Same problem. I also have the kernel version: 2.6.35. I had cm7 installed before this.
@Crump 84 could you please help us out ?


----------



## Mecandes (Jan 22, 2012)

nevertells outlined a possible fix, but it didn't have any effect for me at all; it's at.

http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__422447

(If this works for you, please let us know?)

I'm wondering if this could be related to an earlier problem people had with CM7, where having more than 50 apps on the SD card caused it to become unmounted.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Oct 22, 2011)

extensive troubleshooting from XDA
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1411572


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

derausgewanderte said:


> extensive troubleshooting from XDA
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1411572


JC is one of the devs on TP android port we use, flashed the above fix and set data img size to 2048mb with the other fix there just before flashing CM9alpha0. Never had problems. At first some file managers would take 30 seconds or a minute to see sdcard after boot up and toggling MTP in storage:settings did it pronto if in a hurry but now it is always there. Dont know if its built into cm9 but I guess no harm reflashing it if you havent done so.


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

Even i have kernel version 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin. Is it supposed to be that or 3.x for ICS ?


----------

